# Suspension upgrades ram 1500



## AlbatrossPM (Sep 30, 2015)

Hey Everyone,

Looking for some input, especially from anyone who has done it. 

I have a 2006 Ram 1500. I'm Putting a 7'6" MM setup on it. I was looking into options as far a front end suspension/height.

It looks like timbren's are the consensus go to, but does it do me any good to add anything with them. Like a 1.5" leveling kit or anything else. Obviously not looking to spend thousands of dollars but I want to do what needs to be done.

Thanks ahead of time


----------



## coke813 (Aug 24, 2015)

Timbrens definitely seem to be the most popular choice. My dealer said he recommends them on all plow trucks. I installed them on my 1500.
I looked into leveling kits too, but the thing is, all they do is raise the front end of the truck, but the plow mount is still supposed to be the same height. So you're not gaining any ground clearance or weight capacity. I didn't see any reason for a leveling kit.


----------



## AlbatrossPM (Sep 30, 2015)

Did you install anything else? I didn't even think about the fact that your not even raising the mount height.


----------



## coke813 (Aug 24, 2015)

I didn't add anything else on the front, but I did install the timbrens on the rear as well since I was doing it. The rear was super easy.


----------



## AlbatrossPM (Sep 30, 2015)

Awesome. Thanks for the info


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

AlbatrossPM;2035343 said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> Looking for some input, especially from anyone who has done it.
> 
> ...


Forr a couple of hundred and a 1-2" lift, get a set front springs for 2500 with the plow prep.

these springs will be better suited for carrying a plow than a leaving kit that is just a big rubber bushing/spacer

you can easily swap out springs with hand tools in a couple of hrs.

ps i see now, you have a newer truck and this may or may not be an option for you ,


----------



## m00nraker (Jun 30, 2007)

SnoFarmer;2035532 said:


> Forr a couple of hundred and a 1-2" lift, get a set front springs for 2500 with the plow prep.
> 
> these springs will be better suited for carrying a plow than a leaving kit that is just a big rubber bushing/spacer
> 
> ...


06-present RAM 1500's use struts in the front, so the spring change isnt an option.


----------



## Cory S (Nov 6, 2015)

First post! Hello all! I have a similar situation. I too have a (2007) 1/2 ton Ram 4X4 (single cab short bed) with a Fisher MM2 7.5' SD plow. 

My problem is the spring/strut is too soft for the weight of the plow. When I raise the plow, the front end drops a good 4-5". I'm sure the original struts are shot, but I would think I would need to replace them with a strut/spring assembly with a little more preload, and a slightly stiffer shock. What is the best cost effective strut/spring assembly to have swapped into my truck?


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

^ do you run counter weight? 

because that will balance and level out your truck.


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

Cory S;2049178 said:


> First post! Hello all! I have a similar situation. I too have a (2007) 1/2 ton Ram 4X4 (single cab short bed) with a Fisher MM2 7.5' SD plow.
> 
> My problem is the spring/strut is too soft for the weight of the plow. When I raise the plow, the front end drops a good 4-5". I'm sure the original struts are shot, but I would think I would need to replace them with a strut/spring assembly with a little more preload, and a slightly stiffer shock. What is the best cost effective strut/spring assembly to have swapped into my truck?


These:

http://www.gorancho.com/products/le...g-system/?find=2006-dodge-ram-1500-4wd-306598


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

These work well too, if your stock struts are still in decent shape...

http://www.readylift.com/products/d...eling-suspension-strut-extension-66-1030.html


----------



## ggb6259 (Jan 14, 2010)

m00nraker;2037725 said:


> 06-present RAM 1500's use struts in the front, so the spring change isnt an option.


Is this an option on an 04 I have regular cab short bed, 4.7L. I have Timbrens. 
How much rougher is ride vs just cranking up Torsion bars...

Less wear on suspension parts?.

Reason is I want to move from my Dogg MD75 (435 lbs) to a Meyer V-LD (580lbd) or a Dogg VMD (700lbs).
My 04 is paid for and only has 90K on the clock..

Thanks

gb


----------

